# Teilen funktion



## Jonas31 (14. Feb 2019)

Hey Leute, 
Wenn man ein Text teilen möchte kann man dies ja mit einen einfachen Klick auf ein Button machen, dort werden denn Apps angezeigt wo man denn den Text teilen kann. Ich frage mich wie ich meine App auch in dieser Teilen funktion hinzufügen kann. Leider hab ich im Internet dazu nichts gefunden. Freue mich auf Hilfe. LG Jonas


----------



## httpdigest (14. Feb 2019)

Google + StackOverflow:
- https://stackoverflow.com/questions...r-in-the-list-of-apps-used-to-share-something
- https://stackoverflow.com/questions...ear-in-the-share-list-of-another-specific-app


----------



## Jonas31 (14. Feb 2019)

Vielen Dank


----------

